

Show HN: Collage - Combine and frame your photos using Filepicker.io - so2
http://fpcollage.herokuapp.com/

======
Flimm
All I can see is a photo with the caption "Make brilliant collages with your
pictures. Any pictures from Facebook, ? and Instagram". Clicking everywhere
does nothing, scrolling up or down does not reveal anything. I'm using Firefox
on a widescreen laptop.

Going full-screen shows "Try it with Chrome or Safari on your desktop". Aha!

So I load it up on Chromium. It does work there, and the interface is pretty.
There doesn't seem to be a way to make a collage without publishing it. It
doesn't seem to be something I'd use a lot, but then again, I don't have a
camera.

------
brettcvz
Fully open source - code at <https://github.com/Filepicker/collage>

